# Button die storage



## trlvn (Jun 21, 2019)

I've got a hodgepodge of one inch threading dies from various auction lots.  Two small sets, both incomplete.  Assorted other dies loose, etc.  I wanted some better way to organize them.  

And I'm cheap...did I mention that?  

Whilst wandering in the dollar store, I happened to stop by the ice cube trays and inspiration struck:






I think this is going to work pretty well and the trays only cost $1.25 each.  In hindsight, the only thing I might have done differently is to get different colours for the coarse and fine thread dies.

I also spent a little quality time with my label maker so that I'll be able to pick out the desired die with minimal searching.  






Craig


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 21, 2019)

Great idea for organizing dies!

My cousin supplies me with bee hive capping's that I render to wax for use as boolit lube.  I find ice cube trays just the right size for making wax cubes suitable for mixing with other stuff (Allox, and Vaseline etc.)

Craig....


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 21, 2019)

Having a label maker is a great addition to any shop!


----------



## Janger (Jun 22, 2019)

ice cube trays good idea. printing something like that would cost $10-15 and half a day so those trays are good idea and cheap! IKEA has cheap drawer trays for the kitchen which I use for nut & bolt trays.


----------

